# Living In Italy For 3 Months



## sf1228

Interested in living in Italy for 3 months. My husband and I are recently retired and this has been a dream of mine for sometime. Can you suggest locations where there other American retirees maty be located. Love the Tuscan region.


----------



## pudd 2

sf1228 said:


> Interested in living in Italy for 3 months. My husband and I are recently retired and this has been a dream of mine for sometime. Can you suggest locations where there other American retirees maty be located. Love the Tuscan region.


Abruzzo has every thing that tuscany has and more 
dont dismis abruzzo , the best kept secret in italy its the real italy 
and it was the starting place for many who emigrated to america , madoners grand father for one frank sinatra and many more 
and now many are returning to trace their roots , and some even retiriring here and i dont blame them , we have been here 15 happy years 
i repeat this is the real italynot some land full of turist busses and turist menues but good old honest food and wine and probely the best clmate in italy , middle of the road italy


----------



## KenzoXIV

pudd 2 said:


> Abruzzo has every thing that tuscany has and more
> dont dismis abruzzo , the best kept secret in italy its the real italy
> and it was the starting place for many who emigrated to america , madoners grand father for one frank sinatra and many more
> and now many are returning to trace their roots , and some even retiriring here and i dont blame them , we have been here 15 happy years
> i repeat this is the real italynot some land full of turist busses and turist menues but good old honest food and wine and probely the best clmate in italy , middle of the road italy


Hehe, I think pudd likes Abruzzo!

Based on your criteria I probably wouldn't recommend Sicily. For as much as I love Sicily there is no real expat community here that I have found and you really need to invest longer into it to understand it.

Certainly I have only heard positive things about Abruzzo and I would agree with staying away from the obviously touristy places such as Florence, Pisa etc. If you really are set on Tuscany I have heard good things about Lucca but I have never been there.

Hope that helps!

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn

Yes, Pudd likes Abruzzo and nothing wrong with that ‘cos we live there too. However it is very, very different from Toscana, but then again Lucca and further up country in Northern Tuscany is very different from Pisa, Siena and Florence areas in my opinion. An American on another forum said to me she did not like all the electricity pylons in Abruzzo when comparing it with Le Marche, yet I find the latter simply an extension of Abruzzo, but not quite as stunning regards views (in between the pylons). Certainly there are many, many cheaper places to buy and live than Tuscany, which we loved by the way. Abruzzo takes some time to get used to if you are more familiar with the likes of Tuscany or for us Lombardi, both of which we found very different to each other. Further South to Sicily I would guess is very different again, but it looks and sounds like a place of great interest to us and one we would certainly like to visit at some point


----------



## KenzoXIV

GeordieBorn said:


> Yes, Pudd likes Abruzzo and nothing wrong with that ‘cos we live there too. However it is very, very different from Toscana, but then again Lucca and further up country in Northern Tuscany is very different from Pisa, Siena and Florence areas in my opinion. An American on another forum said to me she did not like all the electricity pylons in Abruzzo when comparing it with Le Marche, yet I find the latter simply an extension of Abruzzo, but not quite as stunning regards views (in between the pylons). Certainly there are many, many cheaper places to buy and live than Tuscany, which we loved by the way. Abruzzo takes some time to get used to if you are more familiar with the likes of Tuscany or for us Lombardi, both of which we found very different to each other. Further South to Sicily I would guess is very different again, but it looks and sounds like a place of great interest to us and one we would certainly like to visit at some point


Definitely worth a visit GB!! I was struck by the differences between north and south. The economic divide is astounding but what is nice down here is the natural rustic beauty that has been retained!


----------



## stefanaccio

There are 40+ anglophone families with homes in the town of Introdacqua (AQ) near Sulmona in Abruzzo. Should be not problem to find a 3 month rental.


----------

